
Training the Immune System to Fight Cancer Has 19th-Century Roots - evo_9
http://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2015/12/28/459218765/cutting-edge-cancer-treatment-has-its-roots-in-19th-century-medicine
======
rdtsc
This is interesting, never heard of it.

It reminded me of phage therapy for treating bacterial infections. There was
an article about it here on HN not too long ago.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phage_therapy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phage_therapy)

It is popular in Georgia (the country, not the state).

~~~
foobar2020
Phage therapy is also present in Poland. There is a research centre in
Wroclaw, they produce and send experimental samples upon request. The numbers
look very nice, although it's still experimental - formal clinical trials have
not been completed.

[https://www.iitd.pan.wroc.pl/en/OTF/index.html](https://www.iitd.pan.wroc.pl/en/OTF/index.html)

